# Best Shoulder Surgeon in Colorado



## craporadon

Who is the best shoulder surgeon in Colorado? I have already had surgery by Dr. Sterrett at the Vail Orthopedic Center and was not at all happy with the results.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

My opinion...you probably already had the best shoulder surgeon. He has done 3 knees in my family. we loved him and the facilities.

I'm sure there are plenty of doctors in Denver that are great.


----------



## Meng

I had a shoulder done wit Dr. Gloria Biem in Crested Butte and was not that happy with the overall treatment or results.

It taught me to NEVER get surgery unless 110% absolutely necessary. If you can re-hab naturally, do it - event if it'll take longer.

Anyway, I hear Dr. Cunningham of Vail Summit Orthopedics is the way to go. My PT's in Salida HIGHLY recommended him. I have met him and he seems like an excellent doc.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Very True Meng...i have dislocated my shoulder 3 times and always decided aggressive rehab. The shoulder has not bothered me in 5 years now.


----------



## whip

*where do you live?*

There's quite a few good surgeons around.


----------



## jwolters4

Dr.Andrew W. Parker
Orthopedic Associates 

He did my shoulder last October....stabilization due to dislocation....did it arthroscopic....very happy with results. I think he is rated as one of the "Top Docs" in 5280 magazine this year. The place is crazy busy though....I had to wait 2 hrs in the waiting room for a follow-up appt one time. Good luck..any way you slice it, it's not fun.


----------



## crane

i worked at vail hospital for 3 years with both steadman/hawkins group and vail summit orthepedics. if it were my shoulder i would have dr hackett with steadman/ hawkins cut on me. a close second is dr millett with steadman/ hawkins. and third choice would be dr abbott with vail summit orthepedics.

but so much of the outcome is your physical therapy. howard head at vail hospital is awesome. you have to remember that these guys work on some of the best in the world, both surgeons and PT's. take your time, it is an investment. but agreed, dont have surgery unless absolutly necessary.


----------



## craporadon

*Bone Block*

Thanks for the help. I'm going for the bone block procedure so that it is totally bomber for good. Does hackett or anyone else someone knows have a lot of experience with this procedure?


----------



## crane

i have not heard of this procedure before. i did a quick research on it and it said it was an uncommon procedure but had better than 60-70% success rate. that isnt to bad. shoulder are tough. there is no other joint in the body like it.

i would do as much research on physicans that do this procedure more than 200-300 times per year. have a consult with them, and go from there. the docs in vail do alot of shoulders, but i am not sure about that procedure. you want somebody who does it alot. dont be the guinea pig.


----------



## hullflyer

I have heard some great things about Dr. Field Blevins in Durango. He worked under the steadman / hawkins clinic before moving to Durango. I understand He is THE shoulder guy in this area. animas orthopedic assoc.
MK


----------



## freeheelintodd

talk to Hacket with steadman... he is a surgeon that doesnt push surgery if not really needed like other surgeons.


----------



## JBL

When I finally had to have shoulder surgery, I went with:

Dr. David Grauer 
1155 Alpine Ave., Ste 250
Boulder, CO 80304
303-449-4545

I've had shoulder problems for years and have seen way too many ortho docs and he's one of the best I've ever been to. He was actually recommended to me by my physical therapist (Boulder Ctr. for Sports Med). She recommended him because his post op patients, according to her, consistently had better results, better rehab and quicker recovery.


----------



## crane

take what people say with a grain of salt. most people think that their surgeon is the best. after all, you wouldnt want one with cutting on you who wasnt. if you are going to have a procedure that is "uncommon" by todays standards, get somebody who does lots of them. they will have specific post operative expectations that somebody who only does a few a year wont have. a person that is unexperienced with that procedure may not know what works best for rehab.

dont be afraid to see another MD for another opinion or ask questions. but i would suggest doing your research and finding somebody who does lots of these "uncommon" procedures. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Phillips

Hit the nail on the head. . . shoulders are tough. 


crane said:


> i have not heard of this procedure before. i did a quick research on it and it said it was an uncommon procedure but had better than 60-70% success rate. that isnt to bad. shoulder are tough. there is no other joint in the body like it.
> 
> i would do as much research on physicans that do this procedure more than 200-300 times per year. have a consult with them, and go from there. the docs in vail do alot of shoulders, but i am not sure about that procedure. you want somebody who does it alot. dont be the guinea pig.


----------



## liam dunn

Dr. David Oster at denver vail orthopedics. open surgery worked awesome and doesn't affect my paddling


----------



## Aykat

I had both rotator cuffs repaired this year by Dr David Weinstein at Colorado Center of Orthopaedic Excellence in Colorado Springs. He does a lot of shoulders and does the work for the Olympic Training Center. He set up and ran a clinic for the athletes in Beijing.


----------



## waveslider

My Buddies told me this thread was brewing- I had to throw in my two cents. Shoulder surgery is not something to go into lightly and once the decision for surgery is made the right procedure (scope/bone block/open/closed etc.) for the right person, taking into account many different factors, becomes critical. There are a lot of good surgeons around, you've got to find one that does a lot of shoulders but also understands the specific needs of different individuals and can fine tune the procedure and rehab around them. An NBA player has very different needs than a boater.....If you want to talk more give me a call or call Christina in my office directly- it will help you get past the front office which can sometimes be like an offensive line. 970 479 5866
Cheers and good luck
Tom Hackett MD


----------



## carvedog

I know you are looking for Colorado and I know some of these guys have to be great. 
I crushed my shoulder two winters ago in Ketchum ( Idaho ) and was very happy with Dr. Tony Buoncristiani. He was one of the team docs for the Penguins and worked with the football team at Pitt before moving out to Idaho. 

I was uninsured at the time, and he did some tests with numbing of my shoulder to see what was still attached and working in terms of muscles and ligaments. Saved me an expensive MRI or some other procedure. 

Gave me some good exams, seemed right on the mark and recommended surgery as only the last option. He suggested aggressive rehab, specific movements and exercises to do or to avoid and I have almost a 100% recovery. (Snowboarding and kayaking 18 years - I don't think I was 100 coing into it) 

Anyway if anyone in Idaho has shoulder probs I would recommend him highly.


----------



## kelly

*Field Blevins*

Dr. Blevins in Durango repaired my shoulder. Basically my injury left very few options other than surgery. I agree with previous posters in that Physical Therapy is key, luckily my wife is a PT and i got daily treatment, as she knew she couldnt live with me if i couldnt boat.
Stay away from the lidocaine drip,(pain management??) post surgery, as there is now a class action lawsuit involving cartlidge deteration with lidocaine drip post surgery....
I'm 5 yrs post surgery, no issues whatsoever..I would go back to Dr. Blevins without a thought
Kelly


----------



## BillyD

Dr. Abbott at Vail/Summit did a good job at fixing my pretty F'd up shoulder. He came strongly recommended as a shoulder specialist. He was also able to explain the procedure, problems, etc, much better than the other doctor I was going to. It was less than convenient to have surgery in Frisco, but I am glad I did. I definately recommend him. At the very least for a second opinion. Shoulders are complicated and I know a lot of people claim they wish they just did PT, but my case was the opposite, as my second dislocation really screwed things up. It more than likely wouldn't have happened if I had surgery in the first place. Everyone is different, but worth talking to a couple of doctors.


----------



## Lisa Bad Shoulders

Hey everybody. I saw an orthopod in Longmont today. I had a torn labrum repaired this time last year (out of state) and now need the other repaired. This doc's name doesn't come up in a search here, but his resume seems very good. He is described as a shoulder specialist, was recommended to me by a neighbor (one I don't know well, as we've just relo'd fwiw). In his office I encountered six employees during my brief visit. Two who I'd fire (if personality/people skills matter) two who were so-so (the doc would fall into this category) and two who were GREAT (the intake nurse and the x-ray tech). What really bugged me about the doctor is that he made no effort to be engaging (at all) and left the room without saying good-bye, see ya later, anything. Just left. 

I'd like your opinion whether I should care. Maybe it sounds like I'm just being sensitive, but honestly, small things tell you a lot about a person. If he doesn't take any interest in me now,(and I mean, just a decent, professional amount of concern here) why would I expect different after surgery? 

TIA


----------



## smauk2

Listen to your gut, a surgery is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## whip

I don't pick a surgeon for their personality. I go for skill, evidenced by short surgical time, low infection rate, low complications and frequency that they do the surgery. I'd prob do a bit more research. Will it be done at a surgery center or the hos[pital? If the hospital you prob won't see any of those folks
again except the doc. Anesthesia is equally important you'll want a scalene
block injected in the nerve root in your shoulder. Good PT is as important as anything for a full recovery. Surely there's some buzzards living in Longmont who can add some inside info. I'd repost on the buzz calling them out.
We have a great guy up here in Glenwood if you want but I'm guessing there's prob a go to guy in Longmont.


----------



## bonzola

steadman/hawkins clinic is the best in the country. Just ask Kobe Bryant. Seriously, I had shoulder surgery for 3 dislocations about 8 yrs ago. No problems what so ever.


----------



## carvedog

Lisa Bad Shoulders said:


> I'd like your opinion whether I should care. Maybe it sounds like I'm just being sensitive, but honestly, small things tell you a lot about a person. If he doesn't take any interest in me now,(and I mean, just a decent, professional amount of concern here) why would I expect different after surgery?
> 
> TIA


I am with Whip on this one. I want the best technician I can find. I have had three pretty major surgeries in my life. The best long time result was by the ex-Navy surgeon who has the personality of a board. 

The acl repair he did was fantastic however. It is nice if you can get personality and awesome technical skills in the same package but it doesn't always happen. Don't they do an Angies list for Drs too?

Good luck.


----------



## craporadon

As a veteran of 4 shoulder surgeries I have some wisdom for you.

1. Get a Bone Block type procedure right off. If you are a serious kayaker the bankhart repair rarely lasts more than 5 years and often much less.

2. Steadman Hawkins is the most overrated, ego infested clinic in the country. I have had 2 shoulder surgeries there and neither was all that great. The swanky private post-op suite with hot nurse and ski run views certainly kicked ass, but I would go with a real sports doctor like a baseball or football doc. The ski town docs for some reason get huge egos for working on ski team members. I'm not sure what it is, but its weird. The bigger city sports docs seem the way to go. 

3. Start SUPing, you get to skateboard the river AND its easy on the shoulders. Creekboat and SUP, that's all the quiver you need in 2010.


----------



## jennifer

I just had shoulder surgery 6 weeks ago with Dr. Stahl in Golden. He was caring and polite, although he only spent a total of 3 minutes talking with me in the 2 times I saw him. Dr. Hackett probably spent more time just logging onto this site than that, so kudos to him!

I had one dislocation 10 years ago where my shoulder was out for over 4 hours. Never re-dislocated but had over 200 sublexations after that, despite constant rehab. Dr. Stahl went in for the bankart repair, but found out the chronic instability had knocked off almost 100% of the cartilage of my humerus bone, and I had cartilage and bone fragments loose in the joint (grade 4 chonral lesions). He cleaned out the fragments, and drilled a hole in the humerus to get more nutrients to the area, but so much damage had been done that he expects I'll develop arthritis within a couple of years. This probably would not have happened if I'd just sucked it up and signed up for surgery a long time ago. So personally, I think rehab is over-rated if your shoulder is jacked.

Anyhow, despite Dr. Stahl's lack of time talking with me, my shoulder feels better than it has in years at only 6 weeks post-op, so I have to say he is a very good surgeon.


----------



## keith beck

The best shoulder surgeon in CO may actually be in Jackson WY: Dr. William (Bill) Neal. Longtime kayaker, so he understands the interaction of sport and anatomy. Doesn't operate unnecessarily. Excellent.

keith beck




craporadon said:


> Who is the best shoulder surgeon in Colorado? I have already had surgery by Dr. Sterrett at the Vail Orthopedic Center and was not at all happy with the results.


----------



## bonzola

Like I said before, steadman / hawkins is the way. I`ve been kayaking seen 1988 at age 14. Been kayaking Class 5. Had 3 full dislocations. Dr. Viola @ Steadman/Hawkins fixed me. Not one problem in 8 yrs. Thank you Doc V!! Boatn everyday like it didn't happen! No Shit!


----------



## Lisa Bad Shoulders

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH! Actually, I probably have no business in here with you athletes. I'm not one, just a middle-aged mom. I messed my shoulders up trying to do gymnastics that I hadn't done in 25 years. I'm of the slim, but not very fit tribe. I only came in here because I believe *this group knows shoulders.* When I did the first (right side) surgery, I didn't do any research, just really approached it like a dumb-___. I lucked out, wound up having surgery by a great doc in a little no-name town in Texas. He did a good job. He also had a killer-great disposition and a staff that was absolutely awesome. I did the rehab like my life depended on it. (Kinda does-if I have nothing else in common with you athletes, I DO want to be able to keep going and doing. I don't want to be one of those walking-deads you so often see, you know the ones I mean. Colorado is beyond impressive to this transplant--y'all GO GO GO and look pretty great, too. 

Anyway, I was feeling put-off by the energy in that office. 

*Thank you all again*. I appreciate your taking your own time to write a response here VERY MUCH. (I'm going to start researching these names/clinics you mentioned.)


----------



## jenneral

Dr. Gloria Beim out of gunnison. Both my shoulders where done 10 years ago orthoscopically with tacks and huge labrium and slap lig tears. 5 bone tacks and the are holding up rock solid. She's a no bull doctor who will tell you exactly what condition your cartiladge is in, and exactly what range of motion you will have when you do your pt.


----------



## MCSkid

does anyone have any experience with the prolow(i think this is how it is spelled) procedure? i think they do it at the stedman clinic. they inject some sort of saliene/blood mixture into your shoulder. i have a friend who has had his shoulder operated on 3 or 4 times, and told me that if he had to do it over he would go this route.


----------



## JDHOG72

I would recommend talking to Abbott. He told me I did not need surgery so he is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Jed Selby

*Shoulder surgery*

I've had shoulder surgery twice (once on each shoulder) and had good results both times. The bottom line is if the labram is blown and the ligaments torn, they do not heal for people over the age of around 20. You can do strengthening exercises and make do but when you relax and take even a small hit the wrong way, it will slide out and cause further damage to the joint.

Possibly, depending on the type of boating you do, you should either get it fixed or not. If you run class V or do a lot of playboating, I probably would. 

My favorite doc so far was Dr. Hackett at Steadman. He was very good and my shoulder is bomber. I won't lie though, it is a painful, expensive and generally bad experience.

Good luck!

Jed


----------



## ToddG

i'm due for arthroscopic labral repair on my left shoulder on Sep 8 .. which i'm NOT looking forward to. the same surgeon who did my right shoulder will be doing it again on my left .. joel shapiro at seattle ortho center. it's too far to travel from CO when you have great surgeons in your own back yard, but he's highly recommended. i appreciate his candor, technical skill, & his track record of working on athletes of all kinds .. plus, his personal interest/investment in his patients is awesome. as an athlete himself, he wants to hear from you long after the procedure & know what you're up to & how his work has held up .. he's a genuinely nice guy. some of y'all don't care about that stuff, but i appreciate it. 

it might be worth your time to check out this new technology & discuss with your surgeon, for labrum-glenoid anchors: Biomet Sports Medicine : JuggerKnot? Soft Anchor

the benefits include way smaller drill bit size (1.4 mm vs 3 mm), no hard implants in joint space (these are all suture, not titanium or resorbable plastic), equal pull-out strength, & since they're half the size of contemporary implants, the surgeon should be able to get more implants/sutures into the labrum to ensure a bomber repair. 

buena suerte!


----------



## didee99

I haven't had shoulder surgery but I have had surgeries with both Dr Viola (badly broken wrist) and Dr Hackett (3 out of 4 knee ligaments torn). Both with Steadman- Hawkins and both great doctors. I am back doing all the outdoor sports I love and I have them to thank for it!


----------



## MountainMedic

^Randy Viola is probably the BEST hand surgeon in the country^ I have seen him do some amazing things. OLNY guy I would let do anything major on my hands/wrists.

Rich Cunningham (yes, thats really his name) rebuilt my hip & gave me my life back.

Shoulders are sketchy & more often than not the repairs don't take. Many are dissapointed with the outcome.


----------



## steven

Gloria Beim in gunny has done 3 surgeries (one shoulder) on me and they all went great in all respects.


----------



## okieboater

MCSkid asked about prolotherapy.

I had a rear end car accident that left me with neck and shoulder damage.

Went to a local DO muscleoskeletal specialist who did the prolo treatments for me.

It took a while and several injections but it worked and I avoided an operation.

From talking to the Doctor who did the treatments on me, this procedure works well on the type of ligament damage I had, may not work for everyone.

Bottom line, find a local Doctor who does prolotherapy and get examined to see if it will work for you.


----------



## Kayakdad

I had my left shoulder done by Steven Paul in Boulder. It is Bomber, and i will probably have him do my right this winter. He is by far the most highly reccomended in the immediate area. You can tell him Mike and Connor (my son) sent you. Good luck.


----------



## KMSmith

Lisa, 

Not sure if it's too late, but wanted to give you another name: Dr. Peter Millett (Orthopedic Surgeon | Elbow Knee Shoulder Specialist | Sports Medicine) of the Steadman Clinic in Vail. I have seen him as a patient and also know him professionally as I work with many physicians and surgeons in marketing. Now that I know how unique the Steadman Clinic in Vail (which is completely different than the other Steadman-Hawkins Clinics, btw) is, I would never go anywhere else for orthopaedic treatment. They have the largest orthopaedic research database in the world and track their patients so tightly that they are able to tweak their procedures on the fly based on their own outcomes. The physicians there are the best of the best and truly care about their patients - I know this from seeing them from a business side as well. Although he is in his early forties, Dr. Millett has an 80 page CV because of all the research he has done on shoulder injuries specifically and his teaching at Harvard and elsewhere (a bit of a medical prodigy). I spoke to one of his patients who had double shoulder replacement and asked him why, as another medical professional, he chose to travel so far to go to Dr. Millett. He told me "because I wanted to find the best". He had interviewed numerous surgeons across the country and found that, while most had done 50 of this specific procedure, Dr. Millett had done 500+. I have such incredible respect for Dr. Millett and his dedication to his patients that I could go on and on. He is truly a gem! Look at the patient stories on his website and you'll see how much his patients adore him. Hope this helps.

Kristin


----------



## mdunn

*Advice requested*

Hello,

I have read with interest the comments in this thread. I have a situation in which I have very little cartilage left in my shoulder. I also have a slight rotator cuff tear 50%. The surgeon I saw recommends a partial shoulder replacement (ball - no stem and a plastic implant in the glenoid). I am a very active guy (weightlifting, jog, ski, hike, camp) and am concerned that this will impact my activities long term. The other question I have is: is this procedure the best for my situation? I have heard of ream and run (biological resurfacing) & Joint Preservation and Cartilage Restoration Procedures for the Shoulder (CAM Procedure)


Any advice from anyone who had a similar problem. I live near Boulder. Any advice on the best surgeon for this type of repair? My surgeon is Dr. David Schneider of Cornerstone Ortho. Anybody have experience with him? 



Thanks


----------



## kayaker

Dr. Jon Ericson in Boulder did my left shoulder and I'm very pleased with the work he did. I know a few surgeons who go to him to get their orthoscopic work done.


----------



## KMSmith

*Best Shoulder Surgeon in Colorado - CAM Procedure for Preserving the Shoulder Joint*

mdunn, I just caught back up with this thread. As I mentioned in a previous post, Dr. Millett with the Steadman Clinic in Vail is the among the most cutting edge shoulder docs in the country. He has developed procedures for younger people with arthritis and other issues impacting the cartilage in the shoulder that preserve the joint. No one else in Colorado is doing these types of procedures. I believe the CAM procedure for comprehensive arthroscopic management which you mention was invented by Dr. Millett. It works well to preserve the shoulder joint, allows you to return to HIGH level activities, and doesn't burn bridges for the future if further surgery is ever needed. I'm sure he could give you more information by phone or if you contact him via his website drmillett.com. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------

